
Steve Cohen Said to Eye Computers to Model Top Traders' Thinking - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-15/steve-cohen-said-to-eye-computers-to-model-top-traders-thinking
======
tbonza
This makes me think of Liars Poker. There may not be anything special about
what the traders are doing. They could just be in the right place at the right
time.

